# Bidding farewell to another forum hav



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I just thought some of you might want to know that Joe lost his beloved Kaylie yesterday.

She had emergency surgery on Thursday for an intestinal blockage and perforation. She made it through surgery and on Friday the vet was fairly optimistic.

Sadly, on Saturday she was much worse and had developed pneumonia. She passed in Joe's arms.

He and Mugsy are sad and attempting to adjust to their new life without Kaylie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is such devastating news. I remember the day Joe decided to add Kaylie to his family. My heart goes out to him and Mugsy at this terrible time. Sending them cyber hugs. God bless Kaylie as she joins all the others at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, how sad! Poor Joe and Mugsy. I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry! Prayers for you Joe and I know Kaylie will be missed by you and Mugsy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Joe, you and Mugsy are in my prayers - I know Kaylie will be greatly missed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is heartbreaking and tragic news,  Our thoughts and prayers will be with them.:grouphug:

Kara & Gucci


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh how terrible!!! 
I'm so sorry!!!!!!!-hugs and prayers to Joe and Mugsy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and Woofs from Dave and Molly.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am so sorry Joe. I know what it is like. 
Lucile


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Kaylie....


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Very sad news. Our thoughts are with Joe and Mugsy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My thoughts are with Joe and Mugsy. It is so hard losing such a big part of our day to day life.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Hugs for Joe and Mugsy. We are so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Terrible. 

My condolences to Joe and Mugsy.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is very sad news! Joe - you and Mugsy will be in my thoughts. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

This is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you guys.:grouphug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. It is so hard.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss-
Hugs to you---


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Joe.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss Joe....its a terrible thing:hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bless your heart Joe...*

she will be missed...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Joe please know that we are thinking of you in this time of sadness. Kaylie was a special part of your life, may the memories of her help you through this hard time.
Run and have fun at the rainbow bridge Kaylie girl.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was so very sorry to read of this. My heart goes out to Joe and Mugsy.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Horrible heart wrenching news. Keep your memories near.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to Joe and Mugsy. This has got to be one of life's hardest moments.

So sorry....:angel::hug::angel::hug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no...how sad...


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

That is such a heart breaker! Losing a beloved pet is like losing your best friend. So sorry to hear the news
Pam


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

my heart is breaking. I just can't imagine loosing one of my boys. I'm so sorry Joe!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

many thanks for the kind words and support offered.

it has been one tough week for me, i always think of myself as this tough kid from brooklyn but it appears i am far from that these days.

it all happened so quick, she was vomiting, no appetite and then really lifeless. i took her to the vets and they decided to operate that night...this was past closing time for them.
i thought things looked grim but she was a fighter and my hopes were raised but in the end she was crying for air and there was no real choice but to have her euthanized.
i held her, telling her she was good girl and that i loved her...it was the hardest thing i have ever done.
she is missed but mugs and me are carrying on. poor mugsy seemed lost for a bit but he bounced back after i reinstated bed privileges...now he struts into my bedroom like he owns the place and greets me in the morning with his belly, ready to be rubbed.

for the record, i have not abandoned this forum.but i was taking a break from it till all the change over anxiety was gone...

again, thanks so much for keeping me and the mugster in your thoughts and prayers...it means a lot.

joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes for you and Mugsy. I remember all the days before and after sweet Kaylie joined your family. The only thing that makes a loss like this more bearable is time. Sending cyber hugs your way.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Joe-I cannot imagine how hard it must have been to lose Kaylie.
I'm very happy Mugsy has adjusted so far, and we're all here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Joe, I'm so glad Mugsy is adjusting - sounds like she's enjoying those bedroom privileges!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm soo sorry, it all seems so surreal as I remember the posts from when you first got her.

:kiss: and hugs to you and Mugsie

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Joe I lost my little schnauzer Pearl a year ago on the 4th of July. Much the same way as you lost your little one. I had given the Vet permission to euthanize her, thankfully she died before he had to. It is a great loss. Thankfully I have Rosie now and it is not so hard anymore. My heart goes out to you.
Lucile


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Joe,

I'm a deeply sorry to read of such a quick and tragic loss of Kaylie. That had to be hard and yet...it sounds like you did all you could and made the right decision to end her suffering. I am so sorry. :hug: You gave Kaylie a wonderful life with you and Mugsy and you will always keep those memories near to your heart.

It sounds like Mugsy is adjusting and that is good news....know you are in our thoughts.:grouphug:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

a healthy and happy kaylie...taken in mid august...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a precious little face!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

She was such a beautiful girl Joe, I just love her face :hug: :kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Joe, those pictures break my heart. I'm so glad you have them though.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Awws...sorry to hear about this loss.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Joe,

I just love the pictures of Kaylie. I have tears in my eyes as I read the posts. I wish there were words to say to ease your broken heart and Mugsy's loss but I know that words can't always make the hurt go away. Just know each of us are here for you and are crying with you. 

Just remember-look back on the wonderful memories you have and hold them close. Hug Mugsy and he will help your pain become easier to take.

My Frannie is taking care of Kaylie now and they are both playing and running like the wind. 

Hugs dear friend
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my angel girl)


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

What a a beautiful little face. My Heart sinks just looking at it! 
Pam


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's good to have such lovely pics of your dear baby.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a beautiful picture Joe. Such soulful eyes. I know the pain you are feeling and pray it will lessen quickly.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pictures of Kaylie are precious...remember the happy times.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

How heartbreaking....Sending my condolences and hugs.


----------

